# 2sexy4mytank



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

heres a bifocal pic for sum of the handicap eyes :roll:


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

cindylou said:


> heres a bifocal pic for sum of the handicap eyes :roll:


surely that comment is directed at me. i can tell you are still upset when i asked why you choose to take stamp-size photos. you may want to brush up on your definition for bifocal. its not even used in a proper context.

but to stay on topic, that is a very nice fish you have there.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I appreciate the larger size pics since I have vision problems.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I appreciate them and I don't even have vision problems 
Nice fish!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

omg! where did u get that bad boy! 

green!!! WOW. If you breed him i want!


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

What a beautiful fish. And beautiful camera work as well. I love seeing such focused pictures like that, shows the true beauty of fish


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

andakin said:


> surely that comment is directed at me. I can tell you are still upset when i asked why you choose to take stamp-size photos. You may want to brush up on your definition for bifocal. Its not even used in a proper context.
> 
> But to stay on topic, that is a very nice fish you have there.


well i was just making a point, i didnt really know how to use the camera but figured it out. And bifocal eyes is someone who needs bifocals to see up close. I was not directing it at you personally, if u took it that way im sorry. Thank you for the comment on my halfmoon grayson. My pics from now on will be intense like that one.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

alexxx said:


> omg! Where did u get that bad boy!
> 
> Green!!! Wow. If you breed him i want!


 thank you for the compliment. I plan on spawning him in december and you are more than welcome to as many as u want, i do this really for a hobby. Right now i have about 200 fry im raising now. They are 3 weeks old and are looking good. They look really healthy with there fat tummys. I do have six that are going to be solid white if u want, they are crowntail. :-d


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

cindylou said:


> well i was just making a point, i didnt really know how to use the camera but figured it out. And bifocal eyes is someone who needs bifocals to see up close. I was not directing it at you personally, if u took it that way im sorry. Thank you for the comment on my halfmoon grayson. My pics from now on will be intense like that one.


Actually Bifocal is lenses that have both power options (usually split in half), the top half used for seeing long distances, (know as being near sighted) and the bottom half used to see things up close, (like a book, this is known as being far sighted).

So if you need to see up close, a nice pair of reading glasses will do, unless you are near sighted, and then later with age, like most people need to get bifocals to see images both far and close.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow he is awsome. I would love a baby betta to but were are you at?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i WANT a white crowntail............. where are you? and how fast can u ship?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I appreciate the larger size pics since I have vision problems.


Same here, though I'm near sighted. Your pictures are a lot more clear now though, and you have a very handsome guy. 

Edit: LOL when I posted this, I got a bunch of ads for 20/20 vision. I love how they can pick up on your words.


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> Wow he is awsome. I would love a baby betta to but were are you at?


hi, im in tennessee, where are u? i will spawn him in december with my female crowntail sasha, will send pic when i get one taken, just bought her today.:-D



ChristinaRoss said:


> i WANT a white crowntail............. where are you? and how fast can u ship?


im in tennessee and they are only 3 weeks, soon as they get old enogh i will keep u in mind. i have six i know are crowntail white. :lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I love how it looks like a couple of fish flakes fell on his head on got stuck there xDD He's very handsome.


----------

